
A free tool to help you hone your business ideas - kirrauff
http://startdium.com
======
kirrauff
Hey y'all! My family and I just launched a free product, Dium, and we were
hoping to get some feedback!

Dium helps people polish their ideas before starting businesses around them.
We would love some feedback on our product, frameworks, and flow! Let us know
if you would use something like this. We really want to make the world of
creating a new business more accessible. Thank you so much in advance!

Note: We have not optimized for mobile yet! Desktop only ^.^

